# X5 First Maintenance After PCD?



## fox7 (May 10, 2010)

I've got a 3,500 mile trip, back home to California, after I pick up my 2011 X5 xDrive50i at the PCD June 30, 2010.

Will I need to arrange for any maintenance to be done en-route, during the trip home?

Thanks for any help.

Patrick


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You'll be fine... no service will be needed. 1200 mile services are currently only needed on M3, M5, & M6 models. Your first service will be between 12,000 to 15,000 miles or in 1 year.

For break-in, you'll need to keep it below 4500 rpms and 100 mph. Try to vary the engine and road speeds too.

Look forward to meeting you soon :thumbup:


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Which nicely interleaves into this question that was asked a while back and never answered. I am quite curious about this, myself.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

thumper_330 said:


> Which nicely interleaves into this question that was asked a while back and never answered. I am quite curious about this, myself.


I just posted info on the thread above... Basically you'll need to at least have 1200 miles on the vehicle before it gets here to have the service performed. Otherwise you'll need to schedule it at a dealer on you route home if you'll hit 1200 miles later.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------

